# Captain for a day



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Have a 24 cc with twin engines and am a weekend warrior...have some friends from outta town (driving 9 hours to fish with me one day) Next week wanting me to put them on some fish...could use some local knowledge to make it worth their while (I have only fished public numbers...anyone know somone willing to help captain and ill be first mate?? 
Only going out if great conditions...0-2 foot max....and boat has gone to edge and nipple many times...these guys could be pilgrims and I'm nervous about captaining AND getting lines untangled...

Feel free to pm me


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

when are you planning on going and where from ? I have a buddy that does it for a living out of destin. here is his website http://captainhugh.com/


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Pm me with details. I don't think I'm doing anything next week and I'll come out and run your boat for you. I'm retired and have lots of spare time. weekends are not good for me as I spend them at home because the wife isn't working then. Don't need paying, just glad to be on the water.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pm sent...thanks for the reply! And the link above


----------

